# Working On My Shop With Plans and Hopes and Dreams



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*I Built Four Wall Cabinets*

Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.










I keep most of my good tools in drawers or in my tool chest. However, on the west wall of my shop you can see a lot of odds and end tools hanging on plywood panels. Most of them are simply hanging by nails. You can see this wall in the picture above.

Incidentally, that is the glassblowing station that I have spoken of on another blog. It's on the work table just below the window. I hate to give up that much space and certainly table space but I am getting along ok without it. My two sons in law use it and I want to learn something about it too. I love my two sons in law. They are almost like sons to me and I lost my only son, Charlie, about 13 years ago. So, I'm doing them a favor because I love them.

All of those tools on the west wall are taking up some valuable wall space so I have gotten it in my mind to hang some cabinets with shelves and figure out something else to do with these tools.










The next three pictures show the four cabinets that I have built for this wall. They are simple boxes with a face frame and are made out of solid poplar. They are made much like you would make ordinary upper kitchen cabinets. I have provided shelf support holes 1 inch apart up and down the sides. This way I can organize them for whatever I put in them.










I have not put doors on them for a reason, nor am I going to stain them. I don't have many places to hang any of my carvings so I decided to paint these cabinets forest green and make some basswood doors later on and incorporate a different green man or wood spirit into each door. I thought that the stained basswood and carved green man with the forest green background would look good with each other. So the doors will be some projects for on down the road.










I have built three cabinets 26 h x 32 w with shelves 9-1/4 deep. The small cabinet is only 12 inches wide. It will go just to the right of my chop saw and next to the brick column..










It was under fifty degrees in my shop when I needed to paint these cabinets but my good wife allowed me to paint them on her kitchen table where it was warm. Do you have a good understanding wife that helps you out like this? If you do, you need to give her a whole lots of loving. So I didn't loose too much time.










The cabinets were simply hung on the wall with screws driven through the built in hanging strips into the 3/4 inch plywood wall paneling.










I had to hang these cabinets without any help and while I was doing it I sort of felt like a one armed paper hanger except the cabinets were much heavier than paper. I cut a piece of 2×4 and drilled a couple of holes in it and drove tee nuts in the holes. I put a suitable bolt in each tee nut so that I could use the bolts as jack screws while holding the cabinet against the walls and each corner resting on a jack screw. I hung the 2×4 to the wall in the proper place and level so the screws could hold up each corner of the cabinet as I hung it. The cabinets were going to hold up a new 12 inch wide shelf and I certainly wanted everything level and square so it was a fairly tedious job for a 61 year old helluvawreck but I got it done. Before I hung the cabinets I removed the long ten inch wide shelf from the wall. I hung the first cabinet where it needed to go and then went to the next cabinet using two levels to keep everything square and level from one cabinet to the next. I could hold the cabinets to the wall with my chest and reach under the cabinet to work the two jack screws. This worked pretty good except it was sort of a pain in the ass to keep from dropping the drill or a level and hold the cabinet against the wall with my chest and drive screws at the same time. However, i manage to do it so all is well. I do have to be careful when doing stuff like this because I am 61 and I have two bad knees, a bad back, and my left elbow is sort of playing out on me. I suppose it's from a joint injury. 
After I got the four cabinets hung I put the new 12 inch deep shelf on top of the cabinet the next morning. At least I had a helper for this shelf. So all is well.

I will continue in the next part of this blog. I sure do appreciate all of you that have visited my blog. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


It's looking great man! I wore myself out several days reorganizing and cleaning up my shop. Not as nice as yours, but it sure seems like I can get more done in it! Keep showing us pictures, so I can copy all your ideas!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Hi HW. You're shop is really shaping up well. Your cabinets look really good and I love your idea about carvings on the doors. It is a lot more inspiring to have a clean, well organized shop.

I know what you mean about having to hang shelves all alone. I use french cleats to hang my shelves because of that, but you need to have the cabinet tops wider than the case or have the backing recessed into the case to allow for the cleat. It also makes it easier to relocate cabinets later if you want. I realize you can't do this now, but you might consider it for future cabinets.

I'm glad to hear that you have stayed with the carving and I have to say that I am really impressed with the quality of your work. I especially like the wood spirits and all the other stuff too. I can see why you are sticking with it, because you are so darn good at it!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Looking good… not as good as MY shop, but still good…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Neat idea, and looks good.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


I like the blog, Helluva, because it's inspirational to see how others are managing the common denominator we all face: improving storage.

For example, I've wondered about putting a single shelf up high in my shop, like what you have. Do you get much out of it being there, or is it just another place to accumulate? I can't decide how mine would go, but I think the latter is more likely.

Your cabinets are outstanding, what an excellent build. Crisp and oh-so-clean.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


I have cabinet envy! This is inspirational as I am thinking about building some cabinets in my shop to get the dust out of my tools… at least while I am not using them.
Keep the ideas coming!
Ellen


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


The cabinets look great! I especially love the shelving with all the storage bins. I have a couple buckets and trays full of screws and nails and the like that could use some organization like that. 
I need to put some thought to the walls in my garage…


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Wow! Very nice. Nice shop you have there and great looking cabinets! Best of luck with it and look forward to more carvings!

Be well

Joe


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Those cabinets look really great, nice looking shop too


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Looks good H. I have the same bug as you right now shop organization. Thanks for taking the time to do a WIP.

Bret


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


your doing a great job of cleaning up, nice cabinets, but….......i really want to know what you got cookin in that crock pot i see in several pictures, if that was me, id have some serious beans cooking in there…as the shop is perfect for that, beans, and a man alone in his shop…wont get any complaints that way..:)))...........


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Yes! It's looking real good!

*Question:*
Now, where are you going to put all of your Woodcarvings?!
I, for one, would like to see more of them…

BUT… looks like you're going to have room for the other stuff too.


----------



## gul (Apr 16, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Nice big shop! Cabinets look great.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Everything looks like it is coming along nicely. Great cabinets, as everyone else said! You can never have too many cabinets, can you? I like that idea so much better than to have the tools hanging. It is just nicer to have them enclosed and put away. The less clutter the better. I also can't wait to see your other carvings too. You do such beautiful work and it is great to see your new creations.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Wow!

What a nice shop area- so much room! And all that hardware storage!! I'm sure the shelves are going to help organize but if you are like me, it'll take a year to learn where every thing is located!!

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


good looking cabinets sofare 
the bad side is you get toooooo organised to find yourself …. lol
looking forward to see the carvings in the doors

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


*Mike*, I appreciate your comment. I love your shop, and, more importantly I love the carvings that you do in your shop.

*Mike (stefang)*, I appreciate your commment and your tip about the french cleats. I'll keep it in mind and thanks for the kind words.

*Stumpy*, thanks. BTW, I love your shop. It looks like it would be a pleasure to work in your shop and I love the atmoshere in your shop. My shop is like a den to me and I would be comfortable in your shop as well.

*Smitty*, I appreciate it. Actually, I like the shelf up top because I can make it wider. It keeps a lot of things out of my way but it's totally out of the way.
helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


*Ellen*, thanks for the compliment. I think that you would like cabinets very much. They do hold a lot of things and keep them safe. I hope that everything works out because you have a great shop and you have a lot of wall space. I believe they will enhance your shop.

*Gabe*, thanks for the compliment. Actually, The reason that I took that picture was to say that my plan was to use part of the middle section to store a few important tools where they will be right next to my work bench. So just a few of those boxes in the middle might be moved to a different area. The bin boxes work out really well for me.

*Joe*, *Don*, and *Bret*, thanks so much for the kind comments. A little organization never hurts.

*Grizz*, how's it going over in Alabama? Thanks for your kind comments. You have a very nice shop yourself, BTW.

*Joe L*, I appreciate your comment. I've still have them all. Some of then are on a shelf in the pantry just off the shop and some of them are stacked up in my study. When I get time I'll be putting some up in the projects area.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Hi, *Gul*. How are you doing? I hope all is well and thanks for the compliment.

*Sheila*, I always appreciate your comments because you always encourage me to try to do better. Thanks so much and I will continue to carve but I also want to do some other things as well.

Thanks, *Lew*. I appreciate the kind words. Yes, when you make changes it always takes some time to get use to. I hope it will be better than the way it was.

*Dennis*, how's it going over there. I hope your family is doing well and that you've gotten your shop all dried out from the flooding. I'm going to keep on working on my shop for a while so it will be a while before I will get to the doors. Take care, Dennis, and thanks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


we are all well even though the country together with Norway and sweden 
has battled more than a few times the last cuople of weeks with heavy storms 
with wind up to hurricanes and the basement stayd dry this time 
Silke is a little sad though since we havn´t yet seen the snow this winther 
her loud statement is there has to be snow Chrismas evening 
but I´m a little happy since the oilburner in the basement don´t use 
so much oil to heat the house with (about 250 gallon cost nearly 2000 $)

have great day /evening both of you 
Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Projects don't count as part of a mess nor do tools or off cuts or sawdust ,so in that case your shop is spotless )


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


So it is the time for order!
I am these days working on cabinets for the shop, so I will think of you as I go.
Looking good and what a wonderful shop.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *I Built Four Wall Cabinets*
> 
> Some of you probably know that I have mostly been carving in my shop nearly every weekend for almost a year, now. My shop was filling up with all of my woodcarvings and they were stacked everywhere. I believe my shop was getting jealous of my carvings. I don't want to just do woodcarvings; I want to do all kinds of woodworking so I've been working on my shop for the last few weekends and I think that I am going to stay on it for a while until I get my shop in a little better order.I thought that I would keep up with it on this blog in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


How you doing? I love the idea of adorning your cabinet faces with your carvings. So often we build things and give them all away to others and literally have NONE to call our own. So GOOD IDEA Charles- KEEP IT AND USE IT!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*

In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.










In the picture above on the right hand you can see the door entrance to the kitchen of our house. Incidentally, on the lower left of this door you can see where every dog that has belonged to us since I was 10 years old (I'm 61 now) has scratched on the door to gain entrance to the house. I'm a sentimental person, especially when it comes to dogs, so I've never painted or replaced this door. The scratches have been worn very deep.

In the center of the photo to the left of the lumber standing in the corner you can see another white door that goes into a small storage room that I carved out of that corner of my shop so my wife could have a small storage room. Aren't I a generous husband? In front of that door you will see the cupboard that is the subject of this blog. It is essentially a 2×4 frame that encloses a 1/2 in piece of plywood in dados surrounding the 2×4 frame. It is mounted to another 2×4 with three door hinges and the 2×4 is securely fastened to the wall. This creates a door like structure that has a cavity on each side to store tools in. You will probably get a better idea of what this tool cupboard looks like from the next three photographs.










The two rectangular holes in the panel is for access to the plug and switch. They will be enlarged a wee bit more. On the front side of the door the storage cavity is 1 inch deep and on the back side of the door the cavity is 2 inches deep. So, these two cavities can hold a lot of stuff.










A thin sheet of plywood has been removed that covers the wiring in order to work on this project.










In the picture above you can see the 2×4 that is attached to the wall that the door hinges are mounted to. I countersinked holes along the length of the 2×4 and drove a number 12 wood screw thru each of the countersink holes into the stud behind. In addition to that I have placed Kreg holes on either side of the 2×4 and driven Kreg screws also into the 2×4 behind. So the cupboard is securely fastened to the wall.










In the pictures above and below you can see a group of storage cubby holes that I built when I framed the walls of the small storage room. As you can see these cubby holes have served me well for a good many years. I try very hard to make use of every square inch of my shop because it is not very large.










In the picture below you can see the cupboard door fully opened. You can also see the cubby holes that were built into the studs. The three small cabinets to the left are the subject of an upcoming part of this blog. A new electrical access panel will be added to cover the electrical wiring.

Since the door is wide open you are looking at the storage cavity that is on the back side of the door. It is a full two inches deep and the one on the front is one inch deep.










In the picture below you can see the Kreg holes on the side of the 2×4 and the countersunk holes on the edge of the 2×4. There are also Kreg holes on the opposite faces of the 2×4. So unless I hang way too much weight on the door it should be fastened well enough to the wall.










This cupboard essentially sticks out into the shop about 3-1/2 inches.










In the picture below you can better understand the reason for building this tool cupboard. So far this is what I have hung on this door. I use this T-square and all of these strait edges fairly often but it is hard to find enough wall space in my shop to hang a lot of things especially things that are this long. In addition, I have also hung a try square, a combination square, a sliding T-bevel, and a small depth gauge. This is near the center of my shop and whatever I hang in this tool cupboard will be in a central and convenient place. I have also hung a push stick and the wrench to my Table Saw arbor nut. My table saw is 3 or 4 feet away. 
You can also see on the left side the doors to three other storage cabinets that will be the subject of an upcoming part of this blog.

The problem with a project like this is that it takes more time to figure out what you will put into this cupboard and how you are going to hang it than it does to build it.










The picture below shows another view of the door fully opened. This is the back compartment. It is 2 inches deep so should hold at least twice as much as the compartment on the front. You also get an idea of what the wall looked like before this cupboard was hung up. To get access to the cubby holes you can just open the tool cupboard up because they won't be done away with. New panels will be made to cover the electrical wires. I will probably paint them red and a sign to indicate that there are electrical wires behind this panel so some bright guy won't get the idea of driving a nail into the wiring. This tool cupboard will be very convenient to me. it will probably take me most of next weekend to decide what I need to put in this cupboard and how I will hang it.










Thanks for coming to my blog.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Pretty slick! I like the pass through for the switch


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Good work HW. Storage is the biggest problem in the workshop (besides nothing ever coming out right) and you seem to be on top of it. It also reminds me how desperately I need a better space to hang steel rulers. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Very clever. You doin good!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty good use of space! Having things close at hand is key to efficiency, I believe. This gives you twice the storage in a single space and everything is easy access! Wonderful idea!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


You're doing GOOD!

COOL solutions!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Neat Idea!! Really does utilize wasted space.

Lew


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Clever way to make room for the tools.
Nothing like tools in the right place when we want them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


My drywall T is never in the 'right' place storage-wise, getting beat up wherever it goes. I like your approach for putting all long straight-edges / such devices in the same place. And adding hinges to use depth is very clever. Nice work, and adds character the shop space. Thumbs up!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting cupboard you built there! My problem would be PUTTING THE STUFF BACK IN THE DAMN CUPBOARD where it belongs. (Organization is not my strong suit.  ) So, how's the carving coming?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Building a Wall Tool Cupboard*
> 
> In this part of this blog I will show the preparation of what I call a wall tool cupboard. I would call this a carpentry project. In building this cupboard I am interested mainly in building something useful for the shop that is purely utilitarian in nature. With that in mind it was not built as though I were working on a piece of furniture. It's a useful carpentry project - nothing more.
> 
> ...


Hi, Kelly. Actually I haven't carved in a while. I've been making boxes. I have been perfecting my techniques and all of my jigs for making boxes efficiently. Of course what I will do soon, I hope, is merge the carving and decorative painting into the boxes.

I sure do miss you on here.  I see that you are getting ready to finish your floors. I'm assuming that that will be a really big undertaking. I hope that it all works out for you. How are your crafts and so forth going? I hope well. I'm sure that you probably haven't done anything on your shop yet. I know how busy you stay

Take care, Kellygal, and stay in touch with me.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Adding Tools To My Cupboard*

I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.

In selecting the tools that I would place here I suppose two of the most important criteria were items that were long and slim in nature and items that were things that I often reach for. Other criteria were items that were small in nature and went together in groups and were better placed here instead of drawers. Drawer space to me is very important and I plan on going through all of my drawers and thinking about what is in them and how to better organize them, perhaps adding trays to some drawers to maximize space.










As it stands I have selected all of my long rules and some other measuring instruments and have placed these in the right main door on the front face. The picture above shows this. I have placed a fold over keeper board and some side spacers behind the board to keep these long rulers contained and from bumping into each other. After further thought I decided to put a set of screwdrivers on this board because it seemed like a good place and I'm often reaching for a screwdriver so this worked out very well.










The picture above and below show a closer view of the keeper door and some of the layout and measuring tools that I have included here.










There are three smaller cabinets just to the left of the main door, one above the other. In the top two I have chosen to put my drill driver boxes, some miscellaneous router bits, some drill bits, brad points, and forstner bits. My drill press is 4 feet to the right and my battery powered driver drill will go in a small cabinet just above the main door. Actually this is a centralized location. If I were standing just in front of these cabinets I would be able to lean over and touch one corner of my workbench, twist a little more and touch one corner of my table saw, and twist to my right and touch one corner of my drill press. So this is quite a convenient location for this cabinet and all this wall space was basically an under utilized section of wall and the footprint of these cabinets sticks out from the wall only about 4 inches. So this space is really utilized now.










In the top cabinet on the left I have put my driver boxes, some individual driver bits, some nail sets, and router bits. I have twice as many forstner bits as what is shown and they all fit in this space but I had just used these to make some tool holders and forgot to put them back for this picture. These boxes are easily moved and stay put in this cabinet and will be handy and safe instead of using up drawer space.










In the second cabinet in the picture below there is one more drill driver bit box, countersinks, brad point drills, and the green box is a complete drill index and set of drills. The missing brad points are over by the drill press and I forgot to put them up for the picture. Again, this is all taking pressure off of my highly valued drawer space. I will be building a cabinet for my router table soon and there will be additional space for most of my router bits in it.










In the picture below you can see what I have chosen to put in the space of the back side of the door. All of these tools are tools that I often reach for or they just fit this type of space, or both.










The next two pictures are closer views of the storage in the back side of the door. These chisels are not my best chisels but I use them quite a lot for various things. I preferred to leave my better chisels in the drawers behind my workbench. As you can see I have two 3/8 drive sets of sockets here also - one English and one metric. Every time I turn around I need a ratchet and socket and this is the center of the shop whereas my mechanics chest is behind my workbench in the far corner.










In the picture above this small space was perfect for my sockets. In the picture below my Keller dovetail templates are in a new safe home and I have never had a good safe place for them.










In the picture below is two spaces between the studs and behind the main door. I have chosen to place here the planes that I reach for most often. I will make secure wire covers to insure that nothing or no one can get into the wires. The plane keepers are not quite finished but the planes actually seem to be quite secure without them.










The picture below shows two additional spaces between the studs. In the one on the left I have placed tow sets of nut drivers, one English and one metric. There are also two sets of balldriver Allen wrench sets. In the right space there are a dozen or so pliers, cutters, and vise-grips. I use these often for various jobs.










The picture below shows a close up of these last two compartments.










I am very pleased with how these cabinets are turning out and I have no doubt whatsoever that they will end up saving me much time. Best of all I have used very little floor space.

I really do appreciate you visiting my blog and reading about my shop improvements. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


very nice indeed charles

that's allot of stuff
in a great folding space

is there and index
i didn't see one in the pictures


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles, you did a fantastic job on that storage unit. I'm amazed at all the tools you have stored there and in such an organized way. I know it takes a lot of initiative to get that kind of work done, but I know you will get a lot more out of your shop space now. I really feel my shop needs some good ideas like yours, I have a few ideas about how to improve it, but I'm not as energetic as I was even a couple of years ago, so I'm not sure it will ever happen. I hope you fine great pleasure working in your renewed shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Wow Charles, talk about tools standing to attention . you got them packed away there really neat. Man, you could almost put price stickers on them and open a store.
Not only have you found a good way to pack away your tools, you have also created a display for them too.
Can't wait to see where you stash the band saw. 
Well done, great use of unused space.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Looks like good use of space. Keep push'n on, the results will be well worth it.

I may have to find a way to incorporate some of your ideas into my shop. I'm currently in the process of setting up my shop. I have a blog going if you are interested.

Thanks, for letting me peek in on your shop & watch the progress.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


*COOL STUFF!*

I don't think I've seen planes stored that before… *NICE!*

Thank you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Charles, your shop is coming alone.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


David, if you mean a drill index the answer is yes. It's the green box that is stored at a slight angle so gravity can help keep it in place; if you mean index as in the index of a book then the answer is no. Remember? My wife calls me Pigpen quite often sooooo , no. I'm not quite that organized.

As a matter of fact my wife has honey do things for me to do and is wondering where this is is all going. How in the hell do I know where it's going? And I quite told her that. Don't worry - she's used to it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


well then i started wondering if you had a 'talking computer'
to help locate things

but a wife that tells you where things don't belong
is probably better

and is easier to do

or else !


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


That is a real nice set up. Way to go!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Great storage… and neat too!


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Thats really a neat and organized idea.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Totally WOW, it just kept getting better as I read further. Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing those ideas!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


This is looking terrific! Love how you have everything set up. Great job on it, thanks for the update!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking project, there are some ideas in there that I will be stealing. Hope you dont mind.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic use of space, Charles! I envy your organizational skills!


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Nice storage, and good luck with organizing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


NICE cabinets and very practical use of space. Wish I had seen these when I was redoing my shop. I too am an organized type of guy who can't stand clutter and hunting for tools I need.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


nice and tidy !!!!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles, 
Amazing how much you manage to put in there!
I can learn from that in my mini work shop.
Looks really good and like all is just where you need it when you need it.
Best thoughts buddy,
Mads


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Nice collection of tools Charles. Great looking storage system too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


though it looks more than good 
I´m affraid you get lost in your shop if you continue 
it already looks too organised …. LOL… 

thanks for sharing the idea with alot of space for tools with small footprint

take care
Dennis


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Quite the organisation. I am jealous!
I might need your help getting my garage decluttered.
I have to clean my to the workbench, once I get there its time to pack up and go to bed.
Pb.


----------



## robbiethewood (Apr 3, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Nice collection of tools Quite the organisation
take care 
Robbie


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Adding Tools To My Cupboard*
> 
> I'm still working on my shop. Unfortunately I've had a few interruptions with a honey do list and some work on the house as well as my work for the plant. So it's moving a little slower than I had hoped. This is not meant to be anything other than a carpentry project and as you can see there is nothing pretentious about it. Its purely functional and practical in nature.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Everybody.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

